# frist plow pics



## showscape (Oct 22, 2007)

pics from are 10 in snow fall the most snow in 3 years


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Wish I could get to make some piles like that around here this year.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow!! I wish my driveways were like that. Nice straight push passed the garage(and shoveler). I dont know what I would do on some of my accounts if we got hit like that. I guess I would be doing some grass seeding in the spring. Is that an average size drive for you?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good you got that driveway looking really nice


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice pics. Driveway looks good. What do you have for a plow?


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*What kind of Plow*

My guess would be a western plow. You can see the top of the lift where the chain hooks. Just a guess.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats how most of my drives look. takes about 3 minuts per, lol


----------

